# Dexter fans??



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I love watching Dexter, and the new series has crept up on us, starts Sunday 24th.


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Love it, series link already set


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

loved all the other series but the latest one is very slow starting , watched the first 2 episodes and they are very slow , hopefully it will pick up


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

If it's season seven, then keep with it and enjoy. Season 5 was my fav


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Try the books really great reads.....


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

thanks for that Simon, never thought to look for novels, just ordered my first one from ebay. Looking forward to reading them.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I love Dexter 
Watched every series a couple of times because I have them on blu ray. 

Can't wait for the new series


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Dexter is one of my favorite shows , very different from the other shows I have seen , in a good way .
My favorite season was 2 but I love the others too :argie:


----------



## Alexmuk (Jan 29, 2013)

Me too I've watched them all through avout 3 times !


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm a big Dexter fan, nearly halfway through season 6 so I had better hurry up and finish it!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

big dexter fan here. i watch them with my dark passenger!

seriously though i've seen the first episode of season 7 and was suitably impressed.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

It's on now!!!!!!!


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Not sure but I think the current season that's just started is the Final offering. Hope not I've watched them from season 1 and have thoroughly enjoyed each one. My favourite season was probably the one where Rita his wife was murdered.... That was a great season finale show


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Season 7 is airing in the UK, there will be a season 8 as its in production now due in USA airing for June this year.
There is no way they could leave it with the finale on season 7. 
One of the best things on TV, next to Breaking Bad.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Yep season 8 is due to be the last season  will have to get the box set and watch them all again fro the start


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm really enjoying season 7 so far, I'm looking forward to see what happens now that Debs knows about Dexter. I've not read any spoilers but I'm wondering if she becomes his kill partner or at least plays some kind of role in it, like giving him her approval.


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the spoiler about Debs, I was queuing them up on my sky+ box 

So far, season 7 seems better than the previous last two seasons which were poor by comparison.

Season 1 :thumb:
Season 2 :thumb: :thumb:
Season 3  :wall:
Season 4 :argie:
Season 5 
Season 6


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

efib said:


> My favorite season was 2 but I love the others too :argie:


+2

Season 2 is all about Sergeant Doakes (NSFW) :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

cyanide69 said:


> Thanks for the spoiler about Debs, I was queuing them up on my sky+ box
> 
> So far, season 7 seems better than the previous last two seasons which were poor by comparison.
> 
> ...


That's not a spoiler about Debs if you're into season 7, she finds Dexter at the end of season 6.


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

pooma said:


> That's not a spoiler about Debs if you're into season 7, *she finds Dexter at the end of season 6*.


I haven't seen the end of season 6 :wall:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Spoiler for anyone catching up


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

LittleMissTracy said:


> One of the best things on TV, next to Breaking Bad.


+2

Bet you haven't seen "The Wire" yet


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

cyanide69 said:


> Bet you haven't seen "The Wire" yet


Nope, I haven't. BF has and said its excellent. 
I get fed up watching tv, got bored with 24 and lost. Just got through Person of Interest, yawn, it felt like the A Team. Want tho watch Blue next


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

LittleMissTracy said:


> Nope, I haven't.


You are in for televisual treat - True Dat :thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I just IMDB'd it. I watched the first two episodes, I remember now as the main guy is a Brit. Didn't feel it


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I just IMDB'd it. I watched the first two episodes, I remember now as the main guy is a Brit. Didn't feel it


Ahh - you just have to get past the first couple of episodes of "The Wire" to get what the fuss is about.

All those years of watching the same old formulaic TV shows, it takes time to retrain the brain, a bit like reading a novel after not reading for ages.

Nearly everyone I know who's watched "The Wire" and that's me included go through that "I don't get it" phase, it's crucial to break through and the magic usually appears somewhere during episode three, then you know you are experiencing something special.

Turning on the subtitles helped me to get to grips with the Baltimore street dialect quicker. I found this thread a couple of days ago from fellow DW members waxing lyrical about it.

Stick with it LittleMissTracy :thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Not sure, BF's watched them all. I swear I hardly watch any tele. BF watches lots. He's just been watching House of Cards with Kevin Spacey, I would've watched but I had stuff to do. He recommends it


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I knew about Deb finding out before the end of season 6, it's obvious she will find out at some point anyway. It doesn't spoil how she found out though  What's the point of having a Dexter thread if you can't talk about what's happened in previous seasons!

My favourite season was Trinity, John Lithgow was brilliant in that. I've enjoyed them all though, when the show has finished I will probably buy the whole boxset. Never enjoyed a program as much as this one.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

cyanide69 said:


> I haven't seen the end of season 6 :wall:


But you say that season 7 seems good so far, better than the previous 2 seasons which would suggest you've started watching season 7, No? If you've started watching 7 then even if you haven't watched the end of 6 you would still know about Deb.


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Pezza4u said:


> My favourite season was Trinity, John Lithgow was brilliant in that. I've enjoyed them all though, when the show has finished I will probably buy the whole boxset.


+2 :thumb:

My favourite season order

Season 4 -> Season 2 -> Season 1 -> Season 5 -> Season 6 -> Season 3


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I know it's an old ish thread but have had to voice my feelings somewhere.
I have just finished watching season 8 of Dexter on netflix and I feel disappointed and angry.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes a pretty crap ending !


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I finished Dexter just before Christmas and I must admit the ending wasn't what I expected in the slightest. Whether the ending was a good or bad thing is entirely your own opinion. It is one of the best TV Series I've watched though, I thought Michael C Hall and the cast done a great job.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I looked at buying the box set on a whim, but it was over £100 :doublesho

How does it compare to say Sopranos, The Wire, Breaking Bad etc?


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> I looked at buying the box set on a whim, but it was over £100 :doublesho
> 
> How does it compare to say Sopranos, The Wire, Breaking Bad etc?


£100! We pay £5.99 a month for Netflix and we got all seasons of dexter and breaking bad.
Breaking Bad is my fav by a royal mile, not seen the others


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Dexter is good IMO, better than the wire , maybe even sopranos which I'm also struggling with.

Breaking bad is very very very good, the wire was mediocre in comparison (IMO of course) , sopranos isn't doing it for me either !


----------

